# Deluxe by Excelsior Cycle Co. Michigan City IN.



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Picked this one up at the Seattle swap and just curious about a few things like the appx. year and what is correct. from what I can tell the frame, fork, handlebar, stem, cranks and possibly one of the fenders would be original. The wheels look like they may have been replaced at one time? because the rear has a N.D. model A and the front is a much more modern 30,s style N.D. hub and both wheels have what looks like was once chrome metal clad wood. I'm sure I am missing some stuff but thats why its on the CABE. Plus I really would like to know which fender is correct and if anybody has a match?


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 6, 2011)

i would think it be the rear fender would be correct.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 9, 2011)

Great picture, what year catalog is that.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 10, 2011)

i could not find a date on it.i would say circa 1920.before or after.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for checking, I'm trying to get as much info on this one as I can. I'm pretty sure the seat is also wrong.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hopefully the pictures will come back soon? So I was wondering if anybody has a front fender to match the rear? The side section of the rear fender is about 7/8".


----------



## chitown (Jan 26, 2013)

1919 Ad


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 26, 2013)

Great bike.  Sorry no info, just compliments.  The bike has really neat two tone darts and awesome bars.  What a great find.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 26, 2013)

The New Departure Model A rear hub was used around 1915-1920.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe we will see it again it sold to a cabe member. I love the new add, I think it would look great on the shop wall. As far as the model A hub it was replaced by the model C in 1927 and most likely was still available even later than that.


----------

